# Nano Tank Ideas



## FishroomBoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, just wanted to know if you guys had any nano tank ideas for freshwater. I had a friend give me the idea to make a bonsai tree out of drift wood and java moss. Any other ideas. All are welcome. 

Thanks


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I recently started up a fluval flora tank, perhaps this can help with ideas 

Sloping your substrate can have a very dramatic effect. Using negative space to balance in nano design can make a huge difference. Although mine doesn't have much of that thanks to the huge carpet and the frogbit! Another thing you can do is make moss walls, or a mini mountain scape using plants that stay low and tiny.









Sent from my GT-I9100M using Tapatalk


----------



## PraveenSR (Sep 17, 2013)

I think whoever your friend was gave you some awesome advice! That bonsai tree idea sounds fabulous!


----------

